# White Skunk



## Wise Man (Dec 21, 2007)

Ive tryed this a few times now,first time i got it,it was organically grown,such a strong aroma,with sticky as buds.

Ive also tryed the hydro WS,but IMO wasnt as good,only because the grower didnt flush it properly.

Smell-9/10

Look 8/10

Taste9.1/2/10(I cant explain the taste,its got a kinda smooth 'soapy' taste to it and it tasted just like the White Skunk hashive also tryed

High 9/10.Definatly a sativa,a very heady high.

Overall 9/10


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

I know this was more than a while ago but is this strain White Label's White Skunk?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 16, 2008)

maybe white haze? +skunk?


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw the planetskunk logo in the corner of the pic so I know it is a strain they carry. They have one called White Skunk by White Label.


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 17, 2008)

I know Seedism sells fem White Skunk that is Trainwreck x Shiva!


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool 420 I am going to check it out.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah it looks more like the Seedism strain. I guess it was just a pic off the Planetskunk forum.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 18, 2008)

i grew it a while back and was real happy with the results -real sativa head buzz but also wondering wots its history?def rekon worth growing


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 18, 2008)

kaneboy said:
			
		

> i grew it a while back and was real happy with the results -real sativa head buzz but also wondering wots its history?def rekon worth growing



Hey kaneboy so did you grow Seedism's or White Label's? Is there another White Skunk out there that I am unaware of?


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 18, 2008)

got white label from planet skunk and grew it with sensi skunk #1 -recon the white skunk was the better of the 2 but both were nice smoke and stonedness also had a white skunk pollen a skunk#1 !guna go a grow when i get round 2 it with the seed i got


----------



## Il Stugots (Sep 19, 2008)

ive had white label white skunk for months!!! were waiting for it to get cool outside so we dont need the a/c.  if it was up to me i wouldve been enjoying harvest right about now.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

Il Stugots said:
			
		

> ive had white label white skunk for months!!! were waiting for it to get cool outside so we dont need the a/c.  if it was up to me i wouldve been enjoying harvest right about now.



Have you ever grown it before?


----------

